
Announcing Aerobatic transition from Bitbucket - gabor-meszaros
https://www.aerobatic.com/blog/announcing-aerobatic-transition/
======
jgowans
Hi, Aerobatic co-founder here. $15 p/mth provides quite a bit more than a
custom domain - CI/CD, deploy staging environments, health checks, and loads
of other features. Other services charge 2x - 3x for all of those
capabilities.

[https://www.aerobatic.com/docs](https://www.aerobatic.com/docs)

Also, for our existing users, there is a special pricing discount where it's
only $10 p/mth. ICYI, the discount code is BITBUCKET2017 and expires March
1st.

Thanks.

------
gabor-meszaros
$15/m sounds a bit much to me for a custom domain. You can get the same for
$7/$9 on GitHub if you want to make the corresponding repository private (I
know, there are other differences too e.g. Jekyll modules). GitLab can work,
but it was extremely slow for me (not the hosting but the UI).

My question is that is there a free alternative for Jekyll hosting with custom
domain from private repository? I loved aerobatic, but it is too much for me
for my hobby sites (3-4).

